# I quit my job today.. after only 2 weeks.



## Nothing123 (Oct 3, 2014)

Well im feeling very very sick atm. I dont know if its due to stress/anxiety... but i doubt its anything i ate. But. I'll get to the facts, rather than the maybes....

Well, if you guys have been following my threads, you will be aware that i stopped getting shifts at the fashion retail store i was at, and then i was very much "suggested" (shes admitted now that it was a mistake to force me... thanks mum >.>) by my mum to go and hand in my resume in at a shop that sells handbags, wallets etc. I had no interest whatsoever. So when i got the job on the spot, i was less than enthused. 

I know that in this day and age and within this economy u cant afford to be picky, but i suffered so much anxiety at my job before this that i NEEDED about an month or so to recover and then when i was ready,find something else i wanted to do (whilist paying my mum rent) ANYWAY. 
So i was going to go into this job today, fairly certain i would fail and want to leave... i was meant to start work at 1 so i went to another shopping centre to hand our resumes... but all of a sudden ( more than when i did when i woke up) i had a crippling pain in my stomach and a wave of nausea. Without too much details, lets just say it was not pleasant. I decided that no matter how anxious i was or how pissed off my boss would be, i HAD to go into this job and quit. TODAY. Get it over with..
I couldnt wait any longer,wondering how badly i sucked and getting eye rolls and sighs...

Anyway. I still feel really bad about quitting today 2 hrs before my shift. I wouldn't normally do anything quite so silly but i havent felt this sick due to anxiety in a looonnng time. My manager was pretty pissed off and i tried to apologise... who else has ha a similar situation? Did u call? Did u go in person? Leave a note? Do nothing at all?


----------



## losthismarbles (Jul 5, 2014)

Not the same situation but I got so tired of dealing with the people at my last job that I couldn't even bring myself to get up to go into work. I laid there in bed for awhile then i finally decided I was just going to quit. 

I finally got up and I sneaked into work and got my stuff and went home. When I got home I called HR and told the HR lady that I was so sorry but I quit. lol My HR lady called me back and asked why I quit all the sudden. I just told her the people I work with are just too irritating. lol. She was actually really nice. I said I was sorry and that was it. In like 2 weeks I was going to be moving to second shift too but I just couldn't stand them anymore. 

It's funny because the people I was working with can't stand each other either and they complain about each other all the time. I'm surprised they keep working together. But I couldn't deal with them anymore. Working there was just upsetting and stressful and not because of the job itself just the people I worked with.


----------



## Nothing123 (Oct 3, 2014)

@*losthismarbles* Yes alot of the time it really matters who u work with,rather than where u work. I actually loved my old job at the fashion retail store, BUT. Some of the ppl i worked with there were absolutely dreadful. I got bullied by one guy and when i told the manager he did nothing about it?????

And so i ended up getting no shifts cos i was always so depressed at work, or anxious. By the time i cleaned up my act a bit and got more confident and stood up to the bully, it was too late. The damage had been done. It sucks ***.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I just never showed at my retail job. After 3 days without calling I got a termination letter in the mail.


----------



## losthismarbles (Jul 5, 2014)

Bunnymoo7 said:


> @*losthismarbles* Yes alot of the time it really matters who u work with,rather than where u work. I actually loved my old job at the fashion retail store, BUT. Some of the ppl i worked with there were absolutely dreadful. I got bullied by one guy and when i told the manager he did nothing about it?????
> 
> And so i ended up getting no shifts cos i was always so depressed at work, or anxious. By the time i cleaned up my act a bit and got more confident and stood up to the bully, it was too late. The damage had been done. It sucks ***.


Yeah that job I was talking about was actually just fine when I started working there but then I told them I wanted to work in a different area. They moved me into the area with those irritating people. Someone even told me before I agreed I wanted to work over there. I didn't believe them because from far away they looked so friendly and everything. Ugg I messed up lol. 
I couldn't go back to my old area so I quit. Even my new boss was irritating to me. 
Pretty much everywhere I've worked has had an irritating person but it's been like one or two people who are always sort of far away from me. It's too much when everyone I work with is terrible lol. I was upset I quit the way I did because I didn't think it through but I still should have quit. Just not the way I did.


----------



## Nothing123 (Oct 3, 2014)

...And now my mum is texting me constantly telling me to get another job. Where will ur money come from? U have to pay me rent!(I have money saved up and its not like i dnt realise this... but its making my anxiety worse.. ive suffered enough today. Been feeling sick all day, literally and i cant have 1 day where ppl dnt piss me off and frustrate me or push me)


----------



## fishinbarrel (Jan 19, 2015)

Atleast you didn't quit after 1 day like I did once lol, the guy who hired me was shall we say not impressed, I quit by email. my old retail job I Worked at for 3 years I just couldn't handle anymore, I just left a note in the managers mailbox and never looked back.


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

lol one lady where i worked just sopped showing up... and my last job i gave one day notice lololol


but bunny if ur mom is that bad.. why not get ur own place?


----------



## Nothing123 (Oct 3, 2014)

@*Sugarslippers*... Major flaw in that plan. You need money in order to move out.

I don't have enough money to entirely move out atm.


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

Bunnymoo7 said:


> @*Sugarslippers*... Major flaw in that plan. You need money in order to move out.
> 
> I don't have enough money to entirely move out atm.


 you don't have friends or relatives u can stay with?


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

I pretty much quit because the hostile work environment was so toxic and about 98% of my co-workers were less than stellar people who were power hungry, vicious, and only liked to start drama. Plus, since I was working in a dangerous neighborhood, most of our customers were junkies or low lives who liked to cause a scene and pick a fight with us cashiers. I only lasted about two months before I got fed up with everyone there. The last straw was when a customer threatened me and a fry cook. I gave the supervisor my two weeks notice right after. But I never finished it. I just left once I had a junkie yell at me and call me all sorts of names in front of everyone and threw change in my face. I was _done._ By the time I got home that day I remember I couldn't wait to destroy my uniform. Like you, my anxiety would always be through the roof whenever I was there, so I came off as "weird" to people there. I was always on edge for obvious reasons and it was very hard to deal with.

On top of all that, the pay checks and hours were _*pathetic*. _That place *really* was not worth my time and I'm honestly glad I quit that horrible place. Even now that I'm unemployed I have no regrets. I pity anyone who works there.


----------



## fishinbarrel (Jan 19, 2015)

Perkins said:


> I pretty much quit because the hostile work environment was so toxic and about 98% of my co-workers were less than stellar people who were power hungry, vicious, and only liked to start drama. Plus, since I was working in a dangerous neighborhood, most of our customers were junkies or low lives who liked to cause a scene and pick a fight with us cashiers. I only lasted about two months before I got fed up with everyone there. The last straw was when a customer threatened me and a fry cook. I gave the supervisor my two weeks notice right after. But I never finished it. I just left once I had a junkie yell at me and call me all sorts of names in front of everyone and threw change in my face. I was _done._ By the time I got home that day I remember I couldn't wait to destroy my uniform. Like you, my anxiety would always be through the roof whenever I was there, so I came off as "weird" to people there. I was always on edge for obvious reasons and it was very hard to deal with.
> 
> On top of all that, the pay checks and hours were _*pathetic*. _That place *really* was not worth my time and I'm honestly glad I quit that horrible place. Even now that I'm unemployed I have no regrets. I pity anyone who works there.


Haha that's crazy s***. I worked in retail for 3 years and the worst I had was some guy clenching his fists and saying he was gonna kick my a**.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)

Bunnymoo7 said:


> ...And now my mum is texting me constantly telling me to get another job. Where will ur money come from? U have to pay me rent!(I have money saved up and its not like i dnt realise this... but its making my anxiety worse.. ive suffered enough today. Been feeling sick all day, literally and i cant have 1 day where ppl dnt piss me off and frustrate me or push me)


Well, judging by the texts your mom is sending you? It sounds like she's just as anxious - if not moreso than you realize. She sounds scared. I've been in a place like that. And understand where she's coming from. Kind of look at it from her perspective, and let her know, "hey! looks like we're both scared ****less but we'll make it through."


----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)

Perkins said:


> I pretty much quit because the hostile work environment was so toxic and about 98% of my co-workers were less than stellar people who were power hungry, vicious, and only liked to start drama. Plus, since I was working in a dangerous neighborhood, most of our customers were junkies or low lives who liked to cause a scene and pick a fight with us cashiers. I only lasted about two months before I got fed up with everyone there. The last straw was when a customer threatened me and a fry cook. I gave the supervisor my two weeks notice right after. But I never finished it. I just left once I had a junkie yell at me and call me all sorts of names in front of everyone and threw change in my face. I was _done._ By the time I got home that day I remember I couldn't wait to destroy my uniform. Like you, my anxiety would always be through the roof whenever I was there, so I came off as "weird" to people there. I was always on edge for obvious reasons and it was very hard to deal with.
> 
> On top of all that, the pay checks and hours were _*pathetic*. _That place *really* was not worth my time and I'm honestly glad I quit that horrible place. Even now that I'm unemployed I have no regrets. I pity anyone who works there.


Wow! and someone started a post stating: _"A bad day at work is better than a day of unemployment?" _

Just hearing your story, totally disproves that "happy go lucky" bull****.:lol


----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)

A friend of mine was hard-up for cash in between jobs, so she went against her own judgement and worked at a Taco Bell. Let's call her Deborah.

A mexican woman and her little girl came into the restaurant. Jasmine noticed the little girl telling her mother in spanish that she had to - well, basically do #2 REALLY BAD.. apparently had some serious diarrhea.

Her mom sends her to the bathroom. The little girl basically blew up the toilet, came back out, and told her mom in spanish that she made a BIG, BIG MESS.

Mom goes and investigates. She walks out of the bathroom immediately and says the bathroom had crap all over the toilet and the walls behind it, and demanded that someone clean it up.

The workers went in, and came back out refusing to clean up the little girl's mess. The manager decides to tell Jasmine - being the new kid on the block -* "I'll work the cash register, you go clean up the mess."
*
Jasmine walked into the bathroom, took a look at the mess, walked out the back door, got into her car, and drove off.

Sometimes, it's okay to go against your better judgement - just to find out why..


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> Wow! and someone started a post stating: _"A bad day at work is better than a day of unemployment?" _
> 
> Just hearing your story, totally disproves that "happy go lucky" bull****.:lol


Yeah, I remember seeing that post. My eyes rolled so far to the back of my head that they won't come back now.



thinkstoomuch101 said:


> A friend of mine was hard-up for cash in between jobs, so she went against her own judgement and worked at a Taco Bell. Let's call her Deborah.
> 
> A mexican woman and her little girl came into the restaurant. Jasmine noticed the little girl telling her mother in spanish that she had to - well, basically do #2 REALLY BAD.. apparently had some serious diarrhea.
> 
> ...


Wow, that's even worse than the time I had to clean up someone's vomit in the men's bathroom. :blank

By the way, what happened to Deborah? Is she Jasmine?


----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)

Damn! cleaning up someone's vomit? okay.. here's my problem with managers making people clean up other people's mess - without a gown, gloves or a mask or goggles.

There are diseases than can be contracted through human body fluids and poop. C-diff comes to mind, e-boli, etc. If you sued the company, i bet the manager would probably lie and say: "Perkins volunteered to do it!" 

As for Deb, (i guess i let the cat out of the bag) :lol, she didn't bother to go back. She's now a CNA (certified nursing assistant) at one of the hospitals i contracted with. It's how we met.


----------



## Nothing123 (Oct 3, 2014)

@ThinksTooMuch @Sugarslippers It's all good and sorted for the meantime, thanks. I'm just taking some time out to think about what i wanna do or study (im pretty sure i wanna do animal studies at tafe (uni college)) And so long as i keep the house clean and pay rent (with what ive saved up so far) I should be fine..


----------



## Nothing123 (Oct 3, 2014)

@ThinksTooMuch And hells yeah i would've legged it if my boss told me to do that, particularly if i had just started.... :/ They should've gotten the girls mum to do it, since shes the one who made the huge mess (in theory) haha


----------



## Ovski (Jun 28, 2014)

Take a break. Shut yourself in for a few days. Then once you feel ready to start over do so and never look back.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)

Bunnymoo7 said:


> @*ThinksTooMuch* @*Sugarslippers* It's all good and sorted for the meantime, thanks. I'm just taking some time out to think about what i wanna do or study (im pretty sure i wanna do animal studies at tafe (uni college)) And so long as i keep the house clean and pay rent (with what ive saved up so far) I should be fine..


 Wow! at least you're prepared! Not too many people I know of, think ahead, and save up their rent money. Your mom should thank her lucky stars to have someone like yourself.

And yeah, you're going to be just fine.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)

Bunnymoo7 said:


> @*ThinksTooMuch* And hells yeah i would've legged it if my boss told me to do that, particularly if i had just started.... :/ They should've gotten the girls mum to do it, since shes the one who made the huge mess (in theory) haha


 Yep, I agree:yes.. I couldn't believe it when "Jasmine" told me that the mother "demanded" that they clean up that toilet.

But what I thought was "slick" was when the manager suddenly decides he's going to deal with the cash register.. He, too, was just as capable of cleaning of someone else crap as anyone else.:blank


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Was it an early morning shift or one at arvo? I'm sure at both times there would be a lot of people who would fill in for an extra shift so it hopefully didn't cause your manager too much stress. In the future maybe you'll be able to take good things out of the experience, hope things can work out well for you. If you try go to a doctor about anxiety ythey can help you with stuff like work stress.


----------



## Nothing123 (Oct 3, 2014)

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> Wow! at least you're prepared! Not too many people I know of, think ahead, and save up their rent money. Your mom should thank her lucky stars to have someone like yourself.
> 
> And yeah, you're going to be just fine.


Well thank you  that money is part of what i saved up for an upcoming trip to melb in 3 months but i gotta do what i gotta do atm till i get financial assistance


----------

